# Should I buy a new snowblower ?



## Snowblower2019 (Mar 15, 2019)

I was wondering if I should buy a new Craftsman snowblower because all the Sears stores are closing and when that happens ,how easy will it be to get parts for it ?


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Craftsman belongs to Stanley Black & Decker - the brand should be around long after Sears is gone. Craftsman blowers are made by Troy-Bilt. You shouldn't have any parts availability issues.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Short answer... No.
Troy Bilt doesn't make snowblowers. Troy went belly up early in early 2000's. Bought by MTD. 
Beyond that I'm no longer sure who owns who but I sure wouldn't buy a new craftsman blower.
Watch this vid.from Doneyboy73


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Do you have a snowblower now you want to replace?

Craftsman snowblowers for many years now are being made by MTD, the largest maker of lawn equipment, because of acquisitions, private labeling, and other brands they own.

I prefer to keep what I have and repair first, after buy a better brand, then buy a MTD brand other than Craftsman.

What I've noticed about MTD Craftsman snowblowers, there is a 1/4" space between the impeller blades and the impeller housing, this allows snow to slip through and impeded the snow throwing ability, also this space causes clogging by not relieving the area of snow.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

NO.

people try to give me Craftsman snowblowers for free and I won't take them.

where do you live? what is your annual snowfall? how much area do you need to clean? flat area or sloped? snow mainly wet or dry? budget?

maybe a Toro or Ariens would be a better bet.


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

My short answer is NO! 

That said, I had an older 28" Craftsman before making a substantial upgrade to the Honda I have today. The older Craftsman kept breaking down and hardly had enough power to get the job done. 

Otherwise, you don't mention where you live, how much snow you get and the type of snow you normally deal with in your area. These are all important issues to consider when selecting a SB.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

No, no, and no.
Even if Sears wasnt going out business, you still shouldnt buy a Craftsman.
Most modern Craftsman snowblowers are low-end and low quality, mostly made by MTD.

(Many different manufacturers have made Craftsman snowblowers over the past 60 years..some were very good, before the 1990's)

If buying new, I only suggest Ariens, Toro, Honda, or the Briggs & Stratton brands. 



SnowH8ter said:


> Craftsman blowers are made by Troy-Bilt.


Incorrect..most modern Craftsman snowblowers and Troy-Bilt snowblowers are both made by MTD. Troy-Bilt is just a "paper company" now, its now simply a brand name owned by MTD, since 2001. (So is Cub Cadet, Yard Man, Bolens, and others..the snowblowers with those brand names are all basically the same MTD's, just with different paint and graphics)

Scot


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

Snowblower2019,

I wouldn't do it. While it's true that parts for these machines may be available for quite some time, owing to the fact that they are essentially MTD machines now, there are other considerations. :icon_scratch:

When you buy a new machine, part of the advantage of buying "new" is that you are also paying for a warranty.

Back in the late 70's the wife and I used to buy practically everything from Sears. They always had a terrific warranty/return policy. But sadly, they are not the same company anymore.:sad2:

Today, a warranty with Sears isn't worth a bucket of warm spit.....(ask me how I know this.....). :banghead:

.
.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

No way would I consider buying a Craftsman snowblower or any other equipment of that brand. While the brand and parts MAY be around for quite a while, the quality is at best mediocre now. For a very few dollars more for an Ariens, Toro, Honda will be a much better value.

sscotsman suggested Briggs and Stratton too. I've always liked their engines but never even seen, let alone run, a B&S snowblower so can't comment on them. But I've never heard anything bad about them either so to me they're kind of in a "neutral zone".


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Briggs profile via Reuters:


Briggs & Stratton Products segment product lines are marketed under its own brands, such as Briggs & Stratton, Simplicity, Snapper, Snapper Pro, Ferris, Allmand, Billy Goat, Murray, Branco and Victa, as well as other brands, such as Craftsman, GE and Troy-Bilt(MTD).


Hey MTD has a new one called Wolf Garten. Mustard and Ketchup colored Petrol lawn mowers.....I want one!!! ha-ha.
Ewww and a brand Columbia(The old bike brand) Riding mowers and Snow blowers.


I believe these are sold in Canada: https://www.columbiaequip.ca/Products/Category/95


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I have to say with reservation - No. I have an older Craftsman blower (the Searsasaurus) I build using 70's Craftsman parts when they were built by Murray. It's a strong, solid machine that will tear up most anything thrown at it.

On the other hand I have a neighbor with a fairly new Craftsman that hasn't started in over 2 months. Blower has worked when it started but that's not happened in some time. It's got one of the OHV engines on it and doesn't even give a pop though it has spark. I gave it a quick once over the other week for him and fairly sure it's a carb issue. If it had a TEC engine on it, I'm sure I have an extra carb that would work but this has a clone engine on it and I have nothing on them as far as manuals and parts. He'll be taking it to the local repair spot in about a month or so, that's how far they're backed up.
I have to say the materials the newer blowers are built from is not up to the thickness and quality of mine so it's a personal choice for me.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've refurbed quite a few Craftsman blowers...and all I've done were just typical MTD's. I'd surely stay away from any with the plastic gear type transmission by General Transmission...a disaster in blowers and tractors. My GF has a Craftsman she bought new in 2011 that has given her good service, and it is like new still. I personally would only take one for my own use if it was very inexpensive. That said if it is very cheap and doesn't have the dreaded plastic tranny, you should get good use from it...parts and service are the same as MTD


----------



## rminnehan (Nov 21, 2013)

Don't buy Craftsman or any MTD machine. Spend a few more bucks and get an Ariens, Simplicity, Toro or Honda. You will spend a little more and get twice the machine with 1/10th the aggravation.


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

NO...In the names of the 9 circles of H*ll ..NO. 

As the others have said, Sears is but a shell of it's former self. You don't want to be "married" to this hag of a blower. 

Get an Ariens, Toro, or even a Honda and you'll be a much happier man with any one of these fine ladies. :devil:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

well, what are you going to do kid???

buy a Craftsman?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

If your old machine works well, and parts are still available, keep that. If you want a new one, maybe don't go with Craftsman. They used to be great, but the disappearance of Sears Canada and Sears USA on the ropes, and who knows who is looking after the Craftsman brand now, why buy a potential headache. Those Toros an Ariens and Husqvarnas (although Husky is short on keeping parts available long term) all make good machines if you want new.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

sscotsman said:


> Incorrect..most modern Craftsman snowblowers and Troy-Bilt snowblowers are both made by MTD.


Corporate semantics... At least the recent Craftsman offerings are not plugging the plastic tyres.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Hey MTD has a new one called Wolf Garten.



Wow! Wolf Garten used to make excellent garden tools here in Europe (a bit like Fiskars). I fear they've now been gobbled up and are next in line for a cost-reduction excercise, riding on their brand equity to exploit unsuspecting customers. I really hope not


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

I bought a 24 inch craftsman recently..a little over 400 bucks.
I really wanted the Toro 824 OE...the price was more than double.
I wont be using the snowblower much..it doesnt snow that much here...for instance it would have got used twice last year.
However every few years we get a good snow or two....anyway say an average of an hour a year on one....if it lasts 20 bours... it will cost me 20 bucks an hour to own...each hour equals several hours saved of shovel time...so it would still be a bargain if it failed after such time.
If I lived where the machine would see alot more use I wouldnt have considered the craftsman.


----------



## feh (Dec 16, 2016)

Shovel said:


> I bought a 24 inch craftsman recently..a little over 400 bucks.
> I really wanted the Toro 824 OE...the price was more than double.
> I wont be using the snowblower much..it doesnt snow that much here...for instance it would have got used twice last year.
> However every few years we get a good snow or two....anyway say an average of an hour a year on one....if it lasts 20 bours... it will cost me 20 bucks an hour to own...each hour equals several hours saved of shovel time...so it would still be a bargain if it failed after such time.
> If I lived where the machine would see alot more use I wouldnt have considered the craftsman.




I’m thinking for every hour my machine runs, it would equal at least 2.5 hours of manual shoveling. Not to mention saving the wear and tear in your heart, body and muscles, which is priceless I think.


----------

